# Wood cuts and silouettes



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

If you are into doing wood cuts or silhouettes for your yard, check this link out. Roxy found it for me after I seen it in another thread. I thought it was worth posting all on its own.

http://www.thewinfieldcollection.com/category/Skeletons


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the link!
Looks like some fun stuff on the site.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah, good link. Thanks!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Hmmm they have motors and stuff on there as well. I just ordered one of their 18rpm 112v motors because I need something with some real torque to it, if it can lift those wooden cuts up and down it should work well for my props I hope!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I have made a bunch of their products. They are nice and fun to make.


----------



## Ses Carny (Nov 3, 2011)

Very cool link! Some of those look like a lot of fun.


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

we picked up the bone pile already done out in PA this past year.. they are all really nice.. the price we paid for the lot of wood cutouts.. you couldn't even buy all that plywood for.. Randy doesn't like to mix the creepy & the cute so we set most of the cutouts on my neighbors lawn








$$$


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Pretty good site. Lots of usable stuff. Going to use that site for a while now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

but we did set out a bunch of them


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

LOL! I didn't know they had motorized designs!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Winfield Collection is a great company. I bought a few of the life size skeletons and skeletal dog and cat patterns. I thought I could carve them out of 2 inch foam and then shape them to give them more of a 3-D look. You just can never have too many skeletons....


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice source. Cool designs. Thanks Roxy and Bone Dancer!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I really like the dogs and have wondered if they could be filled out to make them 3D ish.

Maybe mache would work.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

FYI their motors were a huge let down. They have no torque at all really which is surprising considering they are meant to lift wood cut outs and such


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

BIGANT said:


> FYI their motors were a huge let down. They have no torque at all really which is surprising considering they are meant to lift wood cut outs and such


I think most of what they are used for is like a moveable arm...not the whole wooden piece.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well I've ordered a couple of plans from them, can't wait to get started on them when they arrive!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

They are cool. I have to laugh about the not mixing the cute with the creepy though. I'm kinda the same way.


----------

